# XM Flubs Playboy Radio Launch



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Being curious I called a few weeks ago and ordered Playboy Radio for my XM, I was told that on September 3rd at 7pm Eastern Time that Playboy radio would automaticly be added to my service.

I ordered the service ONLY for my radio and not my wifes.

7PM has come and gone. And no Playboy Radio for me.

I called XM and told that it would be a few more minutes before it came, if it wasn't on in 15 minutes to call back.

While waiting for 15 minutes I went to xm's Website and punched up my account, I checked my radio and Playboy was listed as one of the services I was am supposed to get. Just for ha ha's I checked my wifes radio and she was also signed up for the service.

So it was close to 15 minutes so I called them again to alert them to the mistake.

They appologized and removed Playboy from my wifes radio I then told them mine was not working yet, they told me there was a computer glitch and that 80% of the people who subscribed are without Playboy. They had no ETA and the rep said she did not know if it would be days or hours before we had service.

Boy XM flubbed this one up.

If they were smart they would have launched the channel early today, with a recorded message saying "Thanks for subscribing to Playboy Radio, this channel launches tonight at 7PM" instead of waiting to exactly 7 to launch the service and unlock it for everyone.


----------



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

Mine worked fine right at launch time. Seemed kind of distracting while driving. May be just me though!!!


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

What kind of programming do they air? Is their a schedule somewhere I can look at?


----------



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm not real impressed with it right now. Pretty much all it is is radio broadcasts of their show "Night Calls". Basically two women talking to each other and sometimes takiing calls, and saying about every two minutes how "excited" the caller is making them, and asking the caller what they are wearing...etc.. Maybe they should have some other shows...that would make it better. 24 hours a day of Night Calls isn't wirth my Premuim Subscription every month. Get Dr. Drew and Adam Corolla on there, or even some other type shows...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

I have been very unhappy with Playboy Radio also. I am keeping it till December cause I had them charge me for 3 months. A Great experience Glad I could help XM with some Extra revenue. But this channel needed to be more thought out.


----------



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

I cancelled mine a couple of days ago. Called and did it, went to my truck and tuned it to that channel and it played for about 10 seconds, then said updating, and that was that. They refunded me (pro-rated for what I had used).


----------

